# جهاز تبخير(nebulizer) بتقنية الشحن



## العيون الدامعة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

أقدم لكم جهاز تبخير يحوي على بطارية ........

لا تنسو العراق الحبيب في دعائكم​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلمي على مشاركتكِ الرائعة .

ان جهاز التبخير المجهز ببطارية وشاحن ظروري جدا للذين يعانون من الربو , وخاصتا في المناطق التي ينعدم 

فيها الكهرباء او في حالة السفر ...الخ

نترقب مشاركتكِ القادمة .

مع التقدير.


البغدادي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أختي العيون الدامعة
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يحفظ عراقنا الغالي ..


----------



## ahmadba (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## عباس اللامي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u mr.


----------

